# Bremshebel/ Bremsen Kinderrad - 20 Zoll - 6 Jaehrige



## previlo (3. April 2010)

Hi,
jetzt hat unsere kleine 6 Jaehrige ihr 20 Zoll Cube Kinderrad bekommen.
Soweit schon mal ein grosser Erfolg, es gefaellt ihr ungemein gut (ok, ist ja auch virel Pink dabei ;-) ).
Allerdings hat die Kleine doc noch sehr zarte Finger und kommt mit den Standardmaessig verbauten Tektro Bremsgriffen nicht zu recht (leider lassen diese sich auch nicht einstellen..).

Welche alterativen Bremsgriffe oder Bremsen empfehlt ihr fuer kleine Kinderhaende?
Ich habe hier mal was von Avid gelesen (aber welche?) und von der HS33???

Danke und Gruesse
Oliver


----------



## Cheetah (3. April 2010)

Schau dir mal diese Hebel an:
Avid Speed Dial 7
Avid Speed Dial sl
Beide lassen sich gut einstellen(Griffweite und Druckpunkt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stopelhopser (3. April 2010)

Oder der unsägliche Point Kinderbremshebel.
Häßlich und schwer, aber billig und von der Größe passend.

http://www.2radzone.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1722

Früher war er noch häßlicher:







Aber obacht, oft nur als Canti-Version erhältich!


----------

